# Laptop für die Schule und mich &#128517;



## JackOnell (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Mittlerweile hat sich ja einiges bei der Hardware getan. Aktuell haben wir einen 8 oder 9 Jahre alten Laptop mit dem das Arbeiten absolut nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.
Jedenfalls nicht ohne daß ich die Nerven verliere &#128517;.

Aktuell sieht es ja so aus daß ich etwas früher als geplant einen Laptop anschaffen muss. Ich schätze das die Schulen nicht mehr normal an den Start gehen.

Hauptsächlich ist der Rechner für den Nachwuchs der im Sommer auf ein Technisches und Natur-Wissenschaftliches Gymnasium geht in dem Informatik von Anfang an ein festes Schulfach ist.
Dazu kommt wohl das zu Hause über Internet gearbeitet werden muss.

Es wäre auch nicht schlecht wenn ich mit dem Gerät Fotos und Videos bearbeiten kann, und nicht zu vergessen Fortnite und Destiny sollten drauf laufen können.

Als alter AMD Fan habe ich da schon ein Gerät gefunden.

Lenovo Yoga Slim 7 14ARE05 82A20008GE 14" FHD IPS, AMD Ryzen 7 4700U, 16GB RAM, 1TB SSD, Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Jetzt die Frage, ist das in Ordnung kann ich evtl noch Geld sparen ? Muss es der 4700u sein ?

Wichtig wären 14 Zoll, ne große SSD und ich schätze 16gb RAM wären auch sinnvoll

Ich freue mich über eure antworten &#128513; 

PS
Echt schön mal wieder hier zu sein 

Gruß
Jack Onell


----------



## Research (6. Mai 2020)

Fortenight und Desteny werden nicht sauber laufen.

Bekannter hat nen 3500u.

Da laufen auch alte Spiele schlecht drauf.

Trotz 2*8GByte.


----------



## JackOnell (6. Mai 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Fortenight und Desteny werden nicht sauber laufen.
> 
> Bekannter hat nen 3500u.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte das zumindest Fortnite mit der Vega funktioniert....ich habe aber auch nicht wirklich etwas dazu gefunden. 

Und wie ist der Rechner sonst so ? Als Alternative gäbe es ja schon von Acer oder HP Geräte die nen 6 Kerner mit HT haben. Ich bin mir da etwas unschlüssig, bzw habe absolut keine Ahnung &#55357;&#56837; entweder der reine 8 Kerner oder der 6 mit HT. 

Danke für die Antwort schonmal &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## fotoman (6. Mai 2020)

Alle Zen2 Notebooks sind extrem  neu, wenn sie überhaupt leiferbar sind. Falls Du über Google keine Tests findest, dann gibt es bisher schlicht keine. Selbst bei NBB kannst Du den ausgesuchten Laptop nur blind vorbestellen.

Hiernach geht der "public presale " also PRE-sale oder für den der kein Englisch kann, VOR-Verkauf erst in einer Woche starten:
Lenovo Yoga Slim 7 laptop with AMD Ryzen 7 4800U to finally go on sale on May 16 - NotebookCheck.net News

Ich habe hier im Forum bisher einen Test mit einem 4700U gesehen, wobei die dort gelisteten Vergleichswerte von Intel-CPUs im Vergleich zu anderen Seiten für mich recht fragwürdig (oder einfach nicht vergleichbar) erscheinen.



> Als Alternative gäbe es ja schon von Acer oder HP Geräte die nen 6 Kerner mit HT haben.


Hast Du direkte Beziehungen zu den Herstellern oder wo gibt es diese Geräte in Deutschland für den Endverbraucher? Den Acer Swift 3 gibt es in D bisher nur mit 8 GB Ram, ist also schon deshalb mit dem Lenovo nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2020)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Aktuell haben wir einen 8 oder 9 Jahre alten Laptop mit dem das Arbeiten absolut nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


Das liegt in der Regel an Virenscannern und anderer störender Software. Ich habe jetzt mehrere Notebooks, von denen Freunde sagten_ "kann man gar nicht mehr mit arbeiten" j_eweils einmal frisch mit WIN 10 aufgesetzt, nur den WIN Defender als Virenprogramm eingerichtet und sie laufen tadellos. Nenn uns doch bitte einmal das genau Model. Sobald da ein i5 Prozessor verbaut ist, ist es völlig egal, was für einer, die sind zum Arbeiten immer schnell genug, notfalls noch den RAM billig auf 8GB erhöhen und fertig bist Du.

Frage: Genaues bisheriges Modell
Spielen geht damit natürlich immer noch nicht, aber Du hättest dann ein zweites gut funktionierendes Notebook für was auch immer.

Zu Deinem vorgeschlagenem:
Tests gibt es noch noch nicht, aber die Daten sehen gut aus:
Das Lenovo Yoga Slim 7 soll dank AMD Ryzen 4000 schneller & langlebiger als mit Intel Ice Lake sein - Notebookcheck.com News


Ich würde für jede Arbeit, Schule und Studium und alles andere mobile ein kleines Laptop nehmen und zuhause einen Desktop zum Spielen und für Video und Fotobearbeitung hinstellen.


----------



## Research (6. Mai 2020)

Jack, du vergisst das es eine 15Watt APU ist.

15Watt als CPU gehen, aber nur mit dedizierter GPU.


----------



## JackOnell (6. Mai 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Jack, du vergisst das es eine 15Watt APU ist.
> 
> 15Watt als CPU gehen, aber nur mit dedizierter GPU.



OK, ich dachte das es wenigstens ein wenig läuft, die sind auch nicht so anspruchsvoll &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;. Zumindest was die Grafik betrifft.
Im übrigen läuft Destiny 2 auf dem alten Laptop auch irgendwie, zwar gruselig aber meine Frau kam damit klar &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56837;

@ Rotkäppchen
Der alte Laptop ist ein Lenovo G50-45 mit ner AMD A6 CPU. Dort ist keine SSD verbaut und das Ding ist wirklich end of live &#9757;&#65039; Neuinstallation hat es auch nicht gebracht, vorallem das Update auf win 10 hat dem Gerät den Todesstoß verpasst.....

@fotomanich habe keine Verbindungen, bin aber davon ausgegangen daß der Lenovo bald zu haben ist, Alternate hat den auch schon gelistet...sollten die allerdings ewig auf sich warten lassen benötige ich einen Plan B &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Research (6. Mai 2020)

Das mit Win 10 liegt an der HDD, ne SSD rein und mhr als 4 GByte RAM.
Dann läuft.

Man kann die AMDs mit Tools auf 20-25Watt bringen.
Nur muss das die Kühlung können.

Rettet aber auch nicht viel.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Mai 2020)

Der alte Laptop ist für mich definitiv gestorben &#55357;&#56834;&#9757;&#65039;


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2020)

Der A6 ist definitiv ein Handicap dass sich nicht so einfach beheben lässt. 
Eine SSD bewirkt trotzdem Wunder. Ich bin jedes Mal aufs neue fasziniert was der alte Dell XT (mit C2D U!) noch so alles mit macht.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der A6 ist definitiv ein Handicap dass sich nicht so einfach beheben lässt.
> Eine SSD bewirkt trotzdem Wunder. Ich bin jedes Mal aufs neue fasziniert was der alte Dell XT (mit C2D U!) noch so alles mit macht.




Ich weis das ne SSD wunder bewirkt, allerdings ist der Laptop wirklich hinüber. Der Akku ist defekt hält kaum noch ne Stunde, dazu die Festplatte die echt langsam ist. 
Ich denke über die CPU brauchen wir nicht wirklich reden....Er hat auch 10 Gb Ram verbaut aber die holen da auch nix raus.
Interessanterweise haben die die beiden Spiele installiert und auch damit gespielt....natürlich mit üblen einschrenkungen 
in erster Linie geht es aber ums arbeiten und nicht ums spielen, sonst hätte ich auch gleich den neuen Asus geordert. Nur bin ich ehrlich gesagt zu geizig, und ich weis wie meine beiden Frauen mit elektronischen Geräten umgehen, zumindest manchmal....


----------



## Research (7. Mai 2020)

Wenn es auf dem 15Watt AMD A-Series A6-6310 Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ gerade so läuft, geht es deutlich besser auf dem:
Ryzen.

How to unlock TDP/Power limits on AMD Ryzen Thinkpads running Linux(or any other laptop). : thinkpad

Je nach Kühlung geht da dann noch mehr.
Erwarte aber keine Wunder.


----------

